# Maxxis Wormdrive 700x42



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

Does anyone have these tires mounted? I'm wondering what they actually measure out to for width.

Thanks!
Brent


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

I have them, used them for one specific MTB race, once. I believe they were like 38mm carcass, 40mm on outside of knobs, even on my 23mm rims. Grip on a dry to tacky soil was actually quite impressive, and they do roll quickly. I even cleaned a short steep ****, to be attacked from standstill, most 26" riders didn't manage that.
These tires require more pressure to not hits rims, than is quite comfortable. If you can take a beating, they might be for you.
I have both the 480g kevlar and the ~530g (remember right?) steel version. Compound seems the same. Not sure how they compare to 38c/40mm Fast Freds, which seem in the same class. I do have them, gort them from a road warrior that never even tried them offroad, and went for less puncture-sensitive slicks. The Freds are closer to 35mm real, and 430g.


----------



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

*I'll try it this way then........*



Cloxxki said:


> If you can take a beating, they might be for you.


So you're saying they may not work so well for a +-30 hour gravel road race? ;-)

Maybe I should ask my question a different way.....
IF you were considering using your CX bike to do a 310 mile race consisting mainly of gravel roads, but at the end 3 - 10 miles of single track, which tires would you use? I am running a Wound Up fork - the 32's I am running now just barely squeeze past the brakes with the tire inflated, but I wouldn't mind inflating after the wheel is mounted if I could get away with a bigger tire. I'm wanting to have low rolling resistance, smooth, cushy ride, and the ability to maneuver through what I'm guessing may be some fairly technical trails.

I still don't know if I'll use a cx bike or mtn bike (this is my first race of this type, so I really don't know the pros and cons of each) - RD is STRONGLY recommending use of a mtn bike due to washboard areas and single track, but my cx bike rides quite smoothly and I would think whatever time loss I have on the st due to using a cross bike will be more than made up for over the remaining 99% of the course.

Thanks for the comments about the tires, and any suggestions about bike selection are welcome as well!


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, CX bikes can roll smoothly compared to some 26" mtbikes. But if there's one gravel stone on a CX race, it will either be detected and removed, or cause multiple flats for the racers. 
Lots of the comfort your tires will offer, will IMO be dependent on the road quality. If it's all bumps and crators, you'll need high psi and lose comfort.

The way that race sounds, I'd indeed bring a fat tire bike, and with the widest tires that'll fit. In my case, even a 29" mountainbike, probably with a volumous knoby front, and a 2.35" slick in the back. 
Don't worry about 3-10 miles of singletrack near the finish, just get tires that will get you through the first 300 miles of gravel well.

I'd say, if you manage to finish that race on a skinny tired bike, cool for you! I'll just bring my 29" bike with loads of comfort. Especially on rougher gravel, a CX won't even be faster on short sprints, before comfort becomes a factor. 
If you're competitive, borrow a 29" bike, buy one or 2 fat slicks, and smoke that race. 
Have you ever done such endurance stuff? On way shorter rides already a high handlebar is worth it. Of a CX bike, you really would only ride the tops, which is just a ~40cm flat bar. Look into wider MTB bars and comfort extentions/pads. It'll look like grandpa's bike, but get you to the last half reasonably fresh.

Good luck, 300 miles of gravel sounds like fun!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

masongsp said:


> So you're saying they may not work so well for a +-30 hour gravel road race? ;-)
> 
> Maybe I should ask my question a different way.....
> IF you were considering using your CX bike to do a 310 mile race consisting mainly of gravel roads, but at the end 3 - 10 miles of single track, which tires would you use? I am running a Wound Up fork - the 32's I am running now just barely squeeze past the brakes with the tire inflated, but I wouldn't mind inflating after the wheel is mounted if I could get away with a bigger tire. I'm wanting to have low rolling resistance, smooth, cushy ride, and the ability to maneuver through what I'm guessing may be some fairly technical trails.


I'd run the fattest cx tires I could fit in the frame with Mr. Tuffy strips inside to prevent flats. Do you have an LBS with a good selection of cx tires? If so, go there with your bike and ask if you can test mount some tires so that you can find the widest your bike can handle.

It would also be helpful to know what type of gravel road you'll be riding on. Usually gravel is spread on the road and then motor traffic 1) wears down the gravel's point, 2) embeds the gravel in the dirt, and 3) creates a relatively smooth bed along the tire lines. So unless the gravel has been laid recently or is a very thick layer, you ought to be pretty much okay. However, if the gravel is fresh or thick, you are going to have to watch out for sidewall cuts and I would recommend a big chunky mtb tire.


----------

